# Need lease or Club 2022/2023 ?



## Hunter922 (Feb 13, 2022)

Father and son looking for 2 memberships or property to lease. Very responsible and respectful. Love to work on property and extremely selective as to what we harvest.
We are on LFTT all season you can look and see what we pass and shoot. PM please.
Thank you.


----------



## Verdery (Mar 7, 2022)

We have a couple of openings , Ruttin Buck hunting club. 3000 acres on oconee River,  Dublin GA. $1800 membership and that covers son if he is in school or college. Many foodplots , we put out minerals every year. Good deer, plenty of hogs and turkeys. If interested,  can call me Vern at 404 319 5713 for more info


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 7, 2022)

All over this if it was closer..Looking for something not quite that far away. Thank you Vern.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 2, 2022)

Still looking.. We Spend most of our time on our Cobb property so this would be a secondary property..


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 11, 2022)

Still looking... ethical hunters...


----------

